# Jacks breeder



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I guess it really is just curiosity but has anyone ever heard of Indian Neck Kennels in Gatesville NC? I got Jack from some people who bought him from them & couldn't handle the "shark phase"(at least that's my guess)But looking at some of the post on here has gotten me curious. If nothing else I'll know if there's anything I should keep an eye on.The dam & sire both have AKC #s & the sire has a DNA on Jacks papers.I'll tell the story about finding Jack later as I know this is long winded but it is a good story it proves some things are just meant to be


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for rescuing Jack. Some people definitely can't handle the puppy biting!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

They were very nice people that made a mistake & I'm just thankfull they were good enough to admit it.They kept him in a creat 90% of the time & their 5 year old was scared to go near him.Of course as is said on here all the time he grew out of it & is in my eyes a perfect friend


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

have you entered Jack and his dam/sire info into K9data to see if it connect to other dogs already in the database?


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

How do I do this?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You can also check for clearances by entering their registered name or registration number at Orthopedic Foundation for Animals If hips and elbows were done and passed, they would be listed. Not all breeders list hearts and eyes on OFA.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

K9DATA.COM Home Page
Then setup an account..
Then it is pretty self-explanatory....
Enter your dogs name...akc number...(in your case)
Dam's info and sires info...(as found on his papers)


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I know I'm gonna be called a bad boy but I never registered Jack my plans from the start were to not breed or show him & untill finding this site I didn't know there was any reason


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You can still enter him on K9 data....


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

No info on K9Data cool site tho or on the ortho site


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

nawwww...worry not....


Capt Jack said:


> *I know I'm gonna be called a bad boy* but I never registered Jack my plans from the start were to not breed or show him & untill finding this site I didn't know there was any reason


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Capt Jack said:


> No info on K9Data cool site tho on on the ortho site


You can always check the OFA site for his parents, to see if they are listed. If not, well, you can just move on from there.

I always advise my puppy buyers to buy pet insurance, just in case. In Jack's case, it's probably a good idea as well.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> You can still enter him on K9 data....


^ X2. 

I made a mistake (I think?) when I entered my Danny's registration# in or I didn't mispell my oldest sister's name like it is on the AKC registration when I entered the info. Because whoever runs K9Data checks into these things apparently, they removed the registration number but didn't remove his page. 

I take that to mean that any information you enter is optional. This isn't run by the AKC or any other club, so....

Obviously if you have to enter 5 generations of dogs in (you would have to purchase your dog's pedigree from the AKC) because that's how far you have to go back to find dogs in your dog's background that are already in the database, that's probably not something I'd do if researching or checking out pedigrees isn't something I enjoy doing.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

To enter him on K9 data... As others have said, make an account, and enter his name and his parents' names.


----------

